# Welche Streamingdienste guckt ihr?



## RyzA (1. Februar 2022)

Hallo!


Hier mal eine Umfrage zum Thema "Streaming". Wir haben Amazon Prime und neuerdings Disney+.
Dazu noch ein paar Pay TV Sender über Kabel.
Das reicht uns dann auch. Sonst wird es zu teuer. Und soviel kann man gar nicht gucken.  
YouTube nutze ich auch viel... aber nicht um Filme zu gucken.
Man kann da aber wohl Filme kaufen und streamen. 
Deswegen habe ich die mit in die Umfrage aufgenommen.

Welche Streamingdienste nutzt/guckt ihr so?


----------



## Gamer090 (1. Februar 2022)

* Andere 
Crunchyroll, also nur Anime, das einzige was mich seit Jahren noch begeistert und immer wieder was wirklich neues bringt.
YT nutze ich zwar auch, aber eher um Gameplay Videos zu schauen und nicht für Filme oder Serien.


----------



## Two-Face (1. Februar 2022)

[X]Gar keine


----------



## Anthropos (1. Februar 2022)

[x] Amazon Prime
[x] Netflix
[x] Youtube
[x] DAZN
[x] Sky
Was mich ärgert, ist die Zerstückelung der Bundesliga auf zwei Anbieter. Soll ja angeblich aus kartellrechtlichen Gründen dem Verbraucherschutz zu Gute kommen.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (1. Februar 2022)

Amazon Prime
Netflix

Wir gucken am Wochenende gern mal einen Film oder eine Serie (wenn nicht gezockt wird ) und da findet man immer was. Prime ist dabei auch eher ein Bonus, haben wir wegen dem Gratisversand. Netflix schauen wir deutlich öfter.
Mehr gibts aber nicht, da sind wir uns (zumindest aktuell) einig.


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. Februar 2022)

Dauerhaft nur Prime, immer mal wieder für ne Zeit Disney+, Netflix und AppleTV. Je nachdem, wo gerade mal wieder was Interessantes oder die nächste Serienstaffel rauskommt, die ich sehen will.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Februar 2022)

Im Moment dies D+ das einzige Abo wo ich explizit fürs Fernsehen zahle. Prime ist halt "eh da" wegen Versand, Musik und Büchern.


----------



## chill_eule (2. Februar 2022)

*Amazon Prime* haben wir 
Und über die Telekom, neben *RTL+* gratis, noch zahlreiche, andere "*Mediatheken*" dazu.
ARD
ZDF
diverse _dritte Programme_
ProSiebenSat1
WELT
MTV
Comedy Central
Disney Channel

und ...
ganz wichtig...

ARTE


----------



## Andrej (2. Februar 2022)

Alles was das russische Internet hergibt!


----------



## Olstyle (2. Februar 2022)

Wenn man die Mediatheken auch zählt


chill_eule schrieb:


> andere "*Mediatheken*"
> ...
> ZDF
> diverse _dritte Programme_
> ...


Ersteres gelegentlich für Böhmermann und Welke, 3Sat und Arte für Konzerte.


----------



## RyzA (2. Februar 2022)

Mediatheken von den Öffentlichen gucke ich auch gelegentlich.


----------



## der_yappi (2. Februar 2022)

Hauptsächlich *Amazon Prime*
Gerade im 3 Monats Gratis-Test von *Disney+* den ich über Congstar gekriegt habe
*Youtube*
Mediatheken wie *ARD/ZDF* und auch mal *ServusTV*


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. Februar 2022)

Mediatheken nutze ich auch öfters.
Früher viel die ZDF Mediathek, aber seit die Terra X / ZDF History Sachen fast nur noch aus konvulsive Fremdscham auslösendem, historisierendem Reenactment bestehen, kaum noch.
Dafür sehr viel mehr die Arte Mediathek. Bester ÖR-Sender überhaupt.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (2. Februar 2022)

Crunchyroll nur Anime
Youtube für Arte, Technik, Gameplays/Speedruns etc.

Klassische Mediatheken von ARD, ZDF und Konsorten


----------



## Optiki (2. Februar 2022)

Aktuell nur Twitch, jedoch ohne irgendein Abo bei einem Streamer. 

Ansonsten, hatte ich die letzten Jahren immer mal gelegentlich einen Anbieter abonniert.  Netflix mal zu den Feiertagen im Winter, mal ein Jahr Amazon Prime als Student und zuletzt Sky Cinema, damit ich noch die ganzen Marvelfilme vorm großen Finale anschauen konnte, ist aber auch schon wieder über 2 Jahre her.


----------



## HisN (2. Februar 2022)

Two-Face schrieb:


> [X]Gar keine


This.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Februar 2022)

Wir haben nen Netflix-HD-Acc in der Familie der auch gelegentlich voll ausgenutzt wird (wenn ich am PC Film A kucke aber meine Frau lieber parallel im Wohnzimmer aufm TV Serie XY kuckt) und ich treibe mich wie die meisten auch auf YouTube herum. Das wars aber praktisch schon komplett.

Wir hatten mal 4 Wochen kostenlos Disney+ aber es nie verlängert.


----------



## IICARUS (3. Februar 2022)

Prime Video habe ich seit Jahren abonniert, aber auch wegen meiner Käufe auf Amazon selbst. Ansonsten habe ich seit kurzem auch Disney+ mit dabei und ab und zu kommt auch Netflix dazu. Früher habe ich noch Maxdome mit genutzt, aber das habe ich schon eine weile nicht mehr abonniert. Bei mir kommt noch kostenlos Joyn dazu, aber das nutzen wir nicht oft, da mir da zu viel Werbung läuft.

YouTube nutze ich auch sehr viel, besonders mit meinem Fernseher, da ich da einfach gemütlich auf dem Sofa liegen kann und mich über diverse Sachen informieren kann.


----------



## AzRa-eL (7. Februar 2022)

Seit Jahren schon zufrieden mit Netflix und Prime für Filme und Serien - beides ergänzt sich prima in meinen Augen und lässt eigentlich auch keine Wünsche offen.

YouTube überwiegend wegen Gaming - Berichte, Tests, Analysen etc. aber auch sonst wegen Reportagen, Dokus, Tutorials und vielem mehr.

Disney Plus habe ich jetzt zwei Monate kostenfrei gehabt und das hat vollkommen ausgereicht, um primär Marvel/Star Wars Inhalte zu suchten. Bietet mir jedoch zu wenig, um es konstant buchen zu wollen, daher werde ich wahrscheinlich D+ immer wieder mal für ein Monat buchen, wenn sich genug neue Marvel/Star Wars Serien und Filme angesammelt haben. Hab es jetzt zwar mit angeklickt, wird aber nur temporär genutzt.

Worauf ich immer wieder mal neugierig ein Auge werfe ist Apple TV. Muss mal schauen, ob das auch monatlich kündbar ist. Da würden mich auch paar Exklusives interessieren.


----------

